# August Pen Box Buy - Closed BUT---



## Monty (Aug 15, 2006)

*9-09-06*
Boxes were taken to the PO this morning. All but 3 of the box orders were shipped, and those 3 have been contacted by email.

Still have the following available.
black metal single--------- 8
black metal double--------- 7
black/gold rim double------11
If intrested please email me.

*9-05-06*
Boxes arrived today. I'll get them packed out in the mail over the next few days. I still have the metal boxes listed below available for immediate shipment.


*9-04-06*
The boxes should arrive at my place tomorrow or Wednesday.
Still have the following available.
black metal single--------- 8
black metal double--------- 7
<s>black/gold rim single------ 5</s>
black/gold rim double------11
If intrested please email me.





8-29-06
Got the boxes ordered yesterday. Have the following extras available on a first come first served based on when email/PM is received:
cardboard single--------------60
black metal single------------ 8
black metal double----------- 7
black/gold rim single-------- 5
black/gold rim double-------11


*UPDATE:8/26/06 - Closed BUT---*
Here's the update on the box orders.




Since I have to order in lots of 100 for the cardboard boxes and 25 for the metal boxes, you can still order until the required lot is met. I have removed the order page from the web so email me if you would like some. I will fill any more orders on a first come first served bases based on the time of the email.


*UPDATE:8/26/06 - Less than 24 hours left to get your orders in.*

*UPDATE:8/23/06*
Only 4 more days for this box buy. Here is an update of what has been ordered so far:




There are still several people that indicated they wanted some boxes but have not yet ordered. Also, there have been no requests for the boxes from CSUAS.
If you placed an order but have not received a confirmation from me, please email me as there were several orders that PayPal did not send an email to me that they had been placed.

*******************************************************************************

I'm starting a new topic for the pen box buy so I can make updates in this first post.
Here's the link to the web page for ordering the boxes:
http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html
Right now it is for the boxes from Novel box only. If you are intrested in the wooden boxes from CS USA that are referenced in the first post here by mewell
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16766 
email me the cat# and how many you want. If we get close to the 100 mark, I'll do a buy for them also.

EDIT IN: Although the closing is listed in the web site, I'll post here also.
This buy will close at 6pm central time on Sunday Aug 27.
If you place an order and do not receive a confirmation email from me with in 48 hours, plesae email me to see if I treceived it.


----------



## mrplace (Aug 16, 2006)

When is this going to close? How long do we have to make the order?


----------



## bjackman (Aug 16, 2006)

Mannie,
Are there any of our kits that WON'T fit in the single insert version of either box?


----------



## JimGo (Aug 16, 2006)

Bill,
I've had trouble getting an Emperor to fit in the cardboard boxes with the inserts.  As an alternative, I typically give the buyer a leather case, and I put the pen in the case, and the case in the box (omitting the insert).  Another trick I've used is to fold the insert flaps up, so they stick up along the side of the box a little.  Some of the bigger pens will hit the lid of the box if the insert is standing on the flaps; by folding the flaps up, the insert sits closer to the bottom of the box.


----------



## Monty (Aug 16, 2006)

Bill,
I'm with Jim on this. The larger, more esquisite pens such as the Emperor, I put in a leather pouch such as those that are available from AS. The others, if there is a problem, I also fold the flaps up instead of down. That gives about an extra 1/8" of clearence.


----------



## bjackman (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 23, 2006)

Mannie,
Sorry to be a pain...I don't see the 75 sleeves I ordered listed on the spreadsheet.  Is that just an oversight?


----------



## Monty (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Mannie,
> Sorry to be a pain...I don't see the 75 sleeves I ordered listed on the spreadsheet.  Is that just an oversight?



I fogot to C&P the sleeve column:
Name	Sleeves-S1
Ronald 	50
Jeffrey 20
David 	
Bill	30
Ron 	
Phil	
Greg 	20
Bruce 	
Ralph 	20
James 	75
Dan 	
Moshe	
Total	215


----------



## angboy (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Mannie, I want to order some but when I go to the webpage, the text places are overlapping each other and so I can't really see which boxes are which and when I click where it seems to say add to cart, there isn't a live link. Is it just my computer, or is anyone else having troubles? Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Hey Mannie, I want to order some but when I go to the webpage, the text places are overlapping each other and so I can't really see which boxes are which and when I click where it seems to say add to cart, there isn't a live link. Is it just my computer, or is anyone else having troubles? Thanks!


Don't know what the problem is. I use Firefox and it comes up alright. Just tried ot in Netscape and IE and worked with them also. Anyone else have any suggestions for Angela?


----------



## JimGo (Aug 25, 2006)

Angela, what browser are you using?  Do you have your font set to be a larger size?

I've used by IE and Firefox to view the site, and had no problems.


----------



## angboy (Aug 25, 2006)

OK, well the screen was still screwy looking, but I was at least able to click on the links and get my order placed! Jim, I'm sure there's something I should adjust and then it'd be fixed, I'm just too lazy to figure it out tonight! Thanks though!


----------



## Monty (Aug 26, 2006)

Angela,
Got your order.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,
  I am new and was wondering where I could view the Novel boxes that you all are talking about, this way I can order some when you all put together another order. Thanks,  Mike


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mannie - Mine just came in today's mail.  Many thanks for pulling this together.


----------



## Monty (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />Mannie - Mine just came in today's mail.  Many thanks for pulling this together.


Musta been a real fast horse. I just dropped them at the PO about noon Saturday.


----------



## mrplace (Sep 11, 2006)

Monty, received my boxes today. Everything is in great order, thanks for taking the time to put the group buy together.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 11, 2006)

Monty,

The boxes came today and all is fine.  Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 12, 2006)

Monty, 
  Received my boxes today. Thank you. Do you still have the 5 black and gold single boxes? If so let me know and I'll take then. Please send me a total.

Thanks again


----------



## Monty (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim15_
> <br />Monty,
> Received my boxes today. Thank you. Do you still have the 5 black and gold single boxes? If so let me know and I'll take then. Please send me a total.
> 
> Thanks again



Sorry Jim, only things left are whats listed in my 9-09-06 edit in my first post.
black metal single--------- 8
black metal double--------- 7
black/gold rim double------11


----------



## alparent (Sep 12, 2006)

How much for the 8 Metal Singles? Shipped to Canada J8T 1L6?
Thanks.

How are the box outside finished? Just black painted metal?


----------



## Monty (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />How much for the 8 Metal Singles? Shipped to Canada J8T 1L6?
> Thanks.
> 
> How are the box outside finished? Just black painted metal?


The finish is a soft fabric - suede/velour type finish (don't know what else to call it). I'll weight them tonight and see if they will all fit into a Flat Rate Global Priority box and let you know the shipping cost.


----------



## alparent (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks alot for your time.
Will all the big pens fit in that box?


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 12, 2006)

Mannie,
Thanks for doing this.  I was happy to get a couple of dozen of these boxes.  They came today and the fit and finish is awesome.  LOL  Actually, they are.  They're going to come in really handy at Christmas and for special orders.
Rob


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 12, 2006)

Oops I missed that, sorry. 
Thank you.



> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monty (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />Thanks alot for your time.
> Will all the big pens fit in that box?



The Emperor will fit if you take the insert out and bend the flaps up so it sits flat on the bottom of the box, but the elastic is tight.

Also sent you a PM


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 13, 2006)

I got my boxes Mannie... they were all upside down!! []

Thanks for taking the time to do this .... I appreciate it []


----------



## alparent (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> Also sent you a PM



Call me stupid! But do I look at my PM's? [:I]


----------



## Monty (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Private Message through your email.


----------



## alparent (Sep 13, 2006)

OK! Now I feel realy stupid![:I]
On the marine aquarium site I also visite, there is a built in message service called PM. I was looking for something like that..............but now I know!
Thanks!


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 14, 2006)

Monty,
Got my boxes yesterday.  Thanks very much.
Mark


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 21, 2006)

Monty,
   Have you sold all the pen boxes? I just thought that I would check and see if there were any extras left.   Thanks.   Mike


----------



## Monty (Sep 21, 2006)

Still have the following available:
black metal double--------- 6
black/gold rim double------11


----------



## meshel (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Monty, 

Just popped in to say that even my package arrived safe and sound (and pretty quick as well)

Thanks for all your efforts!
Moshe


----------



## alparent (Sep 25, 2006)

Got my boxes today. They look great!
Thanks Mannie.


----------

